# Workshop with Bob Brozman in Calgary Jan 28



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Howdy, Folks.

Bob Brozman will be holding a workshop in Calgary on Jan 28th (Sunday) 2007. 
For more information, Please contact me. There are a few spaces left.

If you don't know about "The Broz" and are playing a reso guitar, you should check out his website: <www.bobbrozman.com>
Note: This is not a commerical announcement, but a public service message.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! I wish I didn't live 4,000 km away!


----------

